# Shade Tollerant Graze



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any recomendations for what to seed in a shady area for grazing? I have a small section of woods next to the barn that I fenced in earlier this year. It was just a bunch of weeds and has been like that for a long time. The tree canopy isn't all that tight and lets in quite a bit of sun. Any ideas?


----------



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

You didn't mention what critters you hope to graze. But orchardgrass derived its name from the ability to tolerate the shade in orchards. Red clover is also very shade tolerant. However, nothing will be very productive in the shade.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don Pine said:


> You didn't mention what critters you hope to graze. But orchardgrass derived its name from the ability to tolerate the shade in orchards. Red clover is also very shade tolerant. However, nothing will be very productive in the shade.


Here, in the Southern reaches of Orchard grasses range, it will grow better in the shade after first cutting is taken off than it will in the full sun. But this does not hold true for first cutting due to the cooler temps at that time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> Does anyone have any recomendations for what to seed in a shady area for grazing? I have a small section of woods next to the barn that I fenced in earlier this year. It was just a bunch of weeds and has been like that for a long time. The tree canopy isn't all that tight and lets in quite a bit of sun. Any ideas?


I would guess that would be a very good place for Orchard grass....probably would suggest a grazing tolerant variety(very hardy) like "Persist"..... soon would be a good time to plant it. You should be able to get the "Persist" variety readily.

Regards, Mike


----------

